# La carne rossa è probabilmente e sicuramente cancerogena. Ufficiale.



## admin (26 Ottobre 2015)

L'organizzazione mondiale della sanità, dopo le anticipazioni rilasciate dalla stampa inglese, ha inserito ufficialmente la *carne rossa* (Hamburger, bistecche et similia) tra gli alimenti *probabilmente cancerogeni *(gruppo 2A). 

La *carne rossa processata* (le salsicce, il salame, gli affettati etc etc) invece, è stata inserita nel gruppo delle sostanze/alimenti *sicuramente cancerogeni* per l'uomo. (gruppo 1)

Secondo quanto pubblicato, la carne rossa favorirebbe il cancro del colon, della prostata e del pancreas. Sempre secondo l'OMS, il consumo di 50 grammi di carne al giorno aumenterebbe del 18% la possibilità di sviluppare un cancro del colon-retto. 

Per arrivare alla conclusione di cui sopra sono stati presi in esame circa 800 studi sul consumo di carne rossa e processata


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2015)

Hanno messo le carni lavorate nel gruppo 1 della classificazione IARC. Per capirci dove ci sono il fumo e l'AMIANTO. Se questi studi li facessero su popolazioni nordiche e, in generale, in popolazione europee secondo me i risultati sarebbero differenti. Invece se studi la popolazione americana...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non mi aspettavo fosse veramente reso ufficiale. Sicuramente ci sarà un danno economico pesante. Ci sarà una riduzione di consumo non indifferente quanto meno all'inizio.


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo fosse veramente reso ufficiale. Sicuramente ci sarà un danno economico pesante. Ci sarà una riduzione di consumo non indifferente quanto meno all'inizio.



Di fatti la gente non fuma.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Di fatti la gente non fuma.



Fuma molto, ma molto meno di prima. Di 20 anni fa per dire. Vuoi negarlo?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ci stanno facendo il lavaggio del cervello solo perchè il consumo di carne non sarà più sostenibile a livello globale nei prossimi decenni.

Se vado a dire a mio nonno, o ai suoi fratelli che la bistecca rossa o il salame fanno male mi riderebbero probabilmente in faccia.

Gente abituata a mangiare carne ogni giorno della loro vita da 70-80 anni!


----------



## bmb (26 Ottobre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fuma molto, ma molto meno di prima. Di 20 anni fa per dire. Vuoi negarlo?



Solo perchè costano 10 volte tanto rispetto a 20 anni fa.

Ricordo le marlboro costavano 4000 lire. Ora il triplo.


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci stanno facendo il lavaggio del cervello solo perchè il consumo di carne non sarà più sostenibile a livello globale nei prossimi decenni.
> 
> Se vado a dire a mio nonno, o ai suoi fratelli che la bistecca rossa o il salame fanno male mi riderebbero probabilmente in faccia.
> 
> Gente abituata a mangiare carne ogni giorno della loro vita da 70-80 anni!



Ma cosa vuol dire, mica mangiare carne significa spararti in bocca e morte sicura.

Mia nonna è morta a 55 anni per un tumore al pancreas. Non fumava, non beveva e mangiava "sano".
Ora da qui a dire che è stata colpa della carne ce ne passa. Ma solo perchè buona parte degli anziani arriva a 80 anni mica significa che non è cancerogena.

Mio nonno (suo marito) invece fuma e beve abbastanza alcool, eppure è ancora vivo e vegeto. Il fumo non uccide?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire, mica mangiare carne significa spararti in bocca e morte sicura.
> 
> Mia nonna è morta a 55 anni per un tumore al pancreas. Non fumava, non beveva e mangiava "sano".
> Ora da qui a dire che è stata colpa della carne ce ne passa. Ma solo perchè buona parte degli anziani arriva a 80 anni mica significa che non è cancerogena.
> ...



La carne non è cancerogena. Vogliono farci mangiare erba e cavallette a tutti!

Se è diventata cancerogena lo è perchè bombardano gli animali di ormoni e antibiotici.

L' uomo mangia carne da quando esiste quasi, suvvia.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire, mica mangiare carne significa spararti in bocca e morte sicura.
> 
> Mia nonna è morta a 55 anni per un tumore al pancreas. Non fumava, non beveva e mangiava "sano".
> Ora da qui a dire che è stata colpa della carne ce ne passa. Ma solo perchè buona parte degli anziani arriva a 80 anni mica significa che non è cancerogena.
> ...


elementare


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La carne non è cancerogena. Vogliono farci mangiare erba e cavallette a tutti!
> 
> *Se è diventata cancerogena lo è perchè bombardano gli animali di ormoni e antibiotici.
> *
> L' uomo mangia carne da quando esiste quasi, suvvia.



Questo non lo so però di certo se pensiamo a tutte le sostanze che hanno in corpo gli animali al giorno d'oggi ci vuole coraggio davvero a mangiare carne..


----------



## bonvo74 (26 Ottobre 2015)

un noto sito scopri bufale parla dell'argomento, non so se si può linkare, chiedo ai mod


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2015)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> un noto sito scopri bufale parla dell'argomento, non so se si può linkare, chiedo ai mod



Ma quali bufale? La notizia è ufficiale.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questo non lo so però di certo se pensiamo a tutte le sostanze che hanno in corpo gli animali al giorno d'oggi ci vuole coraggio davvero a mangiare carne..



Beh gli ortaggi? Vale lo stesso discorso! Terreni contaminati, aria contaminata ecc...

Per non parlare dei prodotti che provengono magari da fuori continente, dove sono legali diserbanti, fertilizzanti e pesticidi vietati qui in Europa perchè CERTAMENTE cancerogeni.


----------



## bonvo74 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quali bufale? La notizia è ufficiale.



allora sono indietro io di qualche giorno


----------



## James Watson (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi, cerco di fare un po' di chiarezza, mi scuso per la prolissità

Nessuna patologia è causata soltanto dal consumo di carne, e non vi è una relazione di causa ed effetto diretta e assoluta tra consumo di proteine animali e lo sviluppo di una data malattia. Tuttavia i ricercatori e i nutrizionisti ormai concordano sul fatto che gli individui che seguono diete ricche di proteine animali, soprattutto carni rosse, hanno un maggior rischio di sviluppare patologie come diabete, infarto e problemi cardiovascolari, obesità e cancro. Tra i tumori, il rischio aumenta soprattutto per quelli dell'apparato gastro-intestinale, come il cancro al colon-retto, all'esofago e allo stomaco, ma anche i tumori "ormone-dipendenti" come quello al seno, alla prostata e all'endometrio.
l "problema" delle proteine animali risiede nel modo con cui interagiscono col nostro organismo. La maggior parte di esse provengono dalla carne, e in particolare dalle carni rosse: manzo, maiale, agnello e capretto. Il colore rosso è dato dalla presenza nei tessuti di due proteine, strettamente imparentate fra loro: l'emoglobina e la mioglobina. Entrambe contengono una molecola, detta gruppo eme, con al centro un atomo di ferro. Il gruppo eme è la "trappola molecolare" per catturare le molecole di ossigeno, essenziali per la produzione di energia. Per questo ne vengono immagazzinate grandi quantità nei muscoli, e per questo la carne rossa è rossa. Diversi studi indicano però che il gruppo eme stimola, a livello dell'intestino, la produzione di alcune sostanze cancerogene e induce infiammazione delle pareti intestinali. Un'infiammazione prolungata nel tempo dovuta a massiccia ingestione di carne rossa aumenta le probabilità di sviluppare tumori al colon-retto, che nei paesi industrializzati, dove il consumo di carni rosse è molto diffuso, è il terzo tumore più frequente e la terza causa di morte per malattie oncologiche. L'American Institute for Cancer Research e il World Cancer Resaerch Fund, infatti, hanno dichiarato che esistono ormai prove convincenti di una relazione chiara tra eccessivo consumo di carne rossa e aumento del rischio di cancro al colon-retto.
La carne rossa, inoltre, oltre alle proteine, contiene anche grassi saturi e varie altre molecole; queste causano aumento del colesterolo e dei livelli di insulina nel sangue, entrambe condizioni che predispongono a problemi cardiovascolari e diabete. Un altro studio ha dimostrato che la carnitina, una molecola abbondante nella carne, stimola la microflora batterica presente naturalmente nel nostro intestino a produrre alcune sostanze che possono favorire la formazione di placche aterosclerotiche.
Sono considerate "lavorate" tutte le carni conservate mediante affumicatura, salatura, essicazione o aggiunta di conservanti chimici. Un classico esempio di carni lavorate sono i salumi, come il prosciutto cotto o il salame. Diversi studi hanno mostrato come i processi di lavorazione e conservazioni aumentano la capacità delle carni di danneggiare la salute umana. Una grande metanalisi pubblicata nel 2010 dall'Harvard School for Public Health ha rilevato un aumento di rischio di infarto e diabete in chi consuma carne rossa lavorata, come bacon e salsicce, ma non in chi consumava carne rossa fresca (mentre per quel che riguarda il cancro, il rischio esiste anche per i forti consumatori di carne fresca). In aggiunta a questo, bisogna tenere presente che le carni lavorate hanno spesso un contenuto elevato di sale, che influenzano negativamente la pressione arteriosa.
E' molto importante ricordare anche che il "modo di cottura" può influenzare notevolmente le caratteristiche nutrizionali di un alimento. Ormai quasi tutti sanno che la cottura alla brace è considerata nociva.
Quando si cuoce la carne alla griglia si possono formare due sostanze notoriamente carcinogenetiche. Innanzitutto le amine eterocicliche (HCAs) , che si sviluppano negli alimenti ricchi di proteine quando vengono cotti a temperature molto alte, come quelle di un barbecue . Secondariamente, i grassi alimentari, che gocciolano e bruciano sulla griglia, generando fumo, possono dar luogo ad altri composti denominati idrocarboni policiclici aromatici (PAHs), che si depositano, proprio con il fumo che circola attorno alla carne, su qualsiasi cosa si trovi in quel momento sulla piastra di cottura. Sebbene la maggior parte degli studi che hanno dimostrato l’effetto cancerogeno di queste sostanze sia stato effettuato sugli animali gli scienziati suggeriscono che non possono essere trascurate le eventuali implicazioni negative di questi composti sulla salute umana.
Bisogna tenere sempre presente, ben scolpito in testa, che l'assunzione di carne rossa in se e per sè non è dannosa, il concetto che deve essere chiaro è "l'abuso": un eccessivo consumo di questi alimenti porta a queste problematiche. 
Il principio di fondo è che bisogna cercare di seguire il più possibile una dieta variata e che comprenda tutti i nutrienti necessari NELLE QUANTITA' indicate per un corretto funzionamento del metabolismo.
E' molto importante ricordarsi che una bistecca non ha mai ammazzato nessuno. L'abuso del consumo di carne, invece, può aumentare significativamente le possibilità di incorrere in uno dei problemi di salute sopra indicati. Sono due concetti molto diversi tra loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh gli ortaggi? Vale lo stesso discorso! Terreni contaminati, aria contaminata ecc...
> 
> Per non parlare dei prodotti che provengono magari da fuori continente, dove sono legali diserbanti, fertilizzanti e pesticidi vietati qui in Europa perchè CERTAMENTE cancerogeni.



Bé di solito la verdura una volta lavata è abbastanza sicura..io comunque ho la fortuna di poter utilizzare in larga parte prodotti di casa..


----------



## pazzomania (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé di solito la verdura una volta lavata è abbastanza sicura..io comunque ho la fortuna di poter utilizzare in larga parte prodotti di casa..



non scherziamo 

Mica basta una lavata se è contaminata.....


----------



## andre (26 Ottobre 2015)

Continuerò a mangiarla una o due volte a settimana come faccio da sempre


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non scherziamo
> 
> Mica basta una lavata se è contaminata.....



Io comunque mi sento più sicuro ad utilizzare dei legumi secchi piuttosto che a mangiare della carne confezionata..


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Continuerò a mangiarla una o due volte a settimana come faccio da sempre



. 

cmq questo "terrorismo" è ridicolo. 
si sa che l'abuso alimentare di qualsiasi cosa è pericoloso, questa notizia guarda caso esce proprio in un periodo dove è tutto un fiorire di vegetariani e vegani.


----------



## vota DC (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La *carne rossa processata* (le salsicce, il salame, gli affettati etc etc) invece, è stata inserita nel gruppo delle sostanze/alimenti *sicuramente cancerogeni* per l'uomo. (gruppo 1)
> 
> Secondo quanto pubblicato, la carne rossa favorirebbe il cancro del colon, della prostata e del pancreas. Sempre secondo l'OMS



Dopo questa mi aspetto che l'omosessualità torni ad essere una malattia mentale: l'Arabia Saudita ha l'ambasciata ONU dei diritti umani e da questo sembra che controlli pure l'OMS. Infatti la carne rossa è sotto processo e l'OMS mette come quella pericolosa quella di maiale che è bianca piuttosto che quella di mucca!


----------



## juventino (26 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Hanno messo le carni lavorate nel gruppo 1 della classificazione IARC. Per capirci dove ci sono il fumo e l'AMIANTO. *Se questi studi li facessero su popolazioni nordiche e, in generale, in popolazione europee secondo me i risultati sarebbero differenti. Invece se studi la popolazione americana...*



Infatti è proprio per questo che cambierà poco imho.


----------



## Aragorn (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'organizzazione mondiale della sanità, dopo le anticipazioni rilasciate dalla stampa inglese, ha inserito ufficialmente la *carne rossa* (Hamburger, bistecche et similia) tra gli alimenti *probabilmente cancerogeni *(gruppo 2A).
> 
> La *carne rossa processata* (le salsicce, il salame, gli affettati etc etc) invece, è stata inserita nel gruppo delle sostanze/alimenti *sicuramente cancerogeni* per l'uomo. (gruppo 1)
> 
> ...



Che voi sappiate da Giannino Galliani & C. sono soliti mangiare carne o pesce ?


----------



## neversayconte (26 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci stanno facendo il lavaggio del cervello solo perchè il consumo di carne non sarà più sostenibile a livello globale nei prossimi decenni.



Si possono sempre clonare le pecore


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .



Ho letto, grazie.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2015)

Domanda magari stupida: carni bianche come pollo e tacchino come si collocano nella vicenda?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mah, sono perplesso,
l'uomo si è evoluto nel paleolitico, durante le glaciazioni, mangiando prevalentemente gustose bistecche di Mammut,
e i reperti fossili indicano che quelle popolazioni erano più sane di quelle dell'epoca romana, tendenzialmente vegetariane

probabilmente la vita più sedentaria dell'epoca moderna e i metodi di allevamento e preparazione della carne incidono parecchio sull'eventuale nocività.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Ottobre 2015)

A volte ti mangi del prosciutto affettato, ma senti un olezzo di mangime che lèvati....


----------



## wildfrank (26 Ottobre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Che voi sappiate da Giannino Galliani & C. sono soliti mangiare carne o pesce ?



speriamo carne!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mah, sono perplesso,
> l'uomo si è evoluto nel paleolitico, durante le glaciazioni, mangiando prevalentemente gustose bistecche di Mammut,
> e i reperti fossili indicano che quelle popolazioni erano più sane di quelle dell'epoca romana, tendenzialmente vegetariane
> 
> probabilmente la vita più sedentaria dell'epoca moderna e i metodi di allevamento e preparazione della carne incidono parecchio sull'eventuale nocività.



Oppure è semplicemente cambiato l'uomo in milioni di anni.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Oppure è semplicemente cambiato l'uomo in milioni di anni.



la storia dell'uomo sapiens si calcola in migliaia di anni, circa 130.000, non milioni,
siamo ancora giovani come specie


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la storia dell'uomo sapiens si calcola in migliaia di anni, circa 130.000, non milioni,
> siamo ancora giovani come specie



Volevo dire un mln, però avrei sbagliato comunque. Che errore.

Però non esiste solo l'homo sapiens.

Comunque il discorso non cambia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Siamo quasi nel 2016, tutto è cancerogeno


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Siamo quasi nel 2016, tutto è cancerogeno



anche camminare per strada è cancerogeno, stiamo rinchiusi a casa


----------



## prebozzio (27 Ottobre 2015)

#jesuisprosciuttocrudo


----------



## Serginho (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ma chi se ne frega, tanto a seguire il Milan mi viene comunque un cancro al fegato


----------



## James Watson (27 Ottobre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Domanda magari stupida: carni bianche come pollo e tacchino come si collocano nella vicenda?



Sono considerate meno nocive di quelle rosse.


----------



## James Watson (27 Ottobre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ho letto, grazie.



di nulla


----------



## bmb (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ho l'articolo orginale pubblicato sul Lancet. Per ovvi motivi non posso riportarlo integralmente, ma il fulco del discorso è questo:

....Meat processing, such as curing and smoking, can result in formation of carcinogenic chemicals, including N-nitroso-compounds (NOC) and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH). Cooking improves the digestibility and palatability of meat, but can also produce known or suspected carcinogens, including heterocyclic aromatic amines (HAA) and PAH. High-temperature cooking by panfrying, grilling, or barbecuing generally produces the highest amounts of these chemicals....

Si sapeva già tutto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Ottobre 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho l'articolo orginale pubblicato sul Lancet. Per ovvi motivi non posso riportarlo integralmente, ma il fulco del discorso è questo:
> 
> ....Meat processing, such as curing and smoking, can result in formation of carcinogenic chemicals, including N-nitroso-compounds (NOC) and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH). Cooking improves the digestibility and palatability of meat, but can also produce known or suspected carcinogens, including heterocyclic aromatic amines (HAA) and PAH. High-temperature cooking by panfrying, grilling, or barbecuing generally produces the highest amounts of these chemicals....
> 
> Si sapeva già tutto.



Uao la frittura e la grigliata fanno male mi si è aperto un nuovo mondo

Ma quindi la carne rossa è meglio cruda?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Ottobre 2015)

andre ha scritto:


> Continuerò a mangiarla una o due volte a settimana come faccio da sempre



Infatti, cercare di cambiare abitudini millenarie e secolari per questi comunicati è veramente assurdo.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2015)

Questi sono peggio delle lobby degli omosessuali.
La carne rossa fa male certo, ma anche stare troppo sotto il sole fa male.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questi sono peggio delle lobby degli omosessuali.
> La carne rossa fa male certo, ma anche stare troppo sotto il sole fa male.



- Bevete Alcool (non diventare alcoolizzati! )

- Mangiate ciò che vi piace (ovviamente non patatine fritte ogni giorno)

- Fumatevi qualche sigaretta se volete

- Statevene al sole

Quando sarà la nostra ora moriremo, e pace amen.


----------



## de sica (27 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi state tranquilli. Qui si parla di carne rossa cancerogena per il semplice fatto che ora gli animali vengono nutriti con mangimi ricchi di steroidi e altre sostanze per farli ingrossare. Ma tutto deriva anche dall'ambiente in cui viviamo. La stessa aria che respiriamo è già inquinata di per sé.. quindi non vedo perché tutto questo clamore


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ragazzi state tranquilli. Qui si parla di carne rossa cancerogena per il semplice fatto che ora gli animali vengono nutriti con mangimi ricchi di steroidi e altre sostanze per fargli ingrossare. Ma tutto deriva anche dall'ambiente in cui viviamo. La stessa aria che respiriamo è già inquinata di per sé.. quindi non vedo perché tutto questo clamore



Concordo, questi sono studi fatti alla membro di cane.

Arriva il pomodoro MARCIO dalla Cina e lo mettiamo sulla pasta sottoforma di sugo e passata e ci vengono a dire che creperemo per qualche fiorentina di troppo??

Ma che vadano a fare le feci.


----------



## beleno (27 Ottobre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, cerco di fare un po' di chiarezza, mi scuso per la prolissità
> 
> Nessuna patologia è causata soltanto dal consumo di carne, e non vi è una relazione di causa ed effetto diretta e assoluta tra consumo di proteine animali e lo sviluppo di una data malattia. Tuttavia i ricercatori e i nutrizionisti ormai concordano sul fatto che gli individui che seguono diete ricche di proteine animali, soprattutto carni rosse, hanno un maggior rischio di sviluppare patologie come diabete, infarto e problemi cardiovascolari, obesità e cancro. Tra i tumori, il rischio aumenta soprattutto per quelli dell'apparato gastro-intestinale, come il cancro al colon-retto, all'esofago e allo stomaco, ma anche i tumori "ormone-dipendenti" come quello al seno, alla prostata e all'endometrio.
> l "problema" delle proteine animali risiede nel modo con cui interagiscono col nostro organismo. La maggior parte di esse provengono dalla carne, e in particolare dalle carni rosse: manzo, maiale, agnello e capretto. Il colore rosso è dato dalla presenza nei tessuti di due proteine, strettamente imparentate fra loro: l'emoglobina e la mioglobina. Entrambe contengono una molecola, detta gruppo eme, con al centro un atomo di ferro. Il gruppo eme è la "trappola molecolare" per catturare le molecole di ossigeno, essenziali per la produzione di energia. Per questo ne vengono immagazzinate grandi quantità nei muscoli, e per questo la carne rossa è rossa. Diversi studi indicano però che il gruppo eme stimola, a livello dell'intestino, la produzione di alcune sostanze cancerogene e induce infiammazione delle pareti intestinali. Un'infiammazione prolungata nel tempo dovuta a massiccia ingestione di carne rossa aumenta le probabilità di sviluppare tumori al colon-retto, che nei paesi industrializzati, dove il consumo di carni rosse è molto diffuso, è il terzo tumore più frequente e la terza causa di morte per malattie oncologiche. L'American Institute for Cancer Research e il World Cancer Resaerch Fund, infatti, hanno dichiarato che esistono ormai prove convincenti di una relazione chiara tra eccessivo consumo di carne rossa e aumento del rischio di cancro al colon-retto.
> ...



Contributo molto interessante, l'ho letto con piacere. Grazie 



bmb ha scritto:


> Ho l'articolo orginale pubblicato sul Lancet. Per ovvi motivi non posso riportarlo integralmente, ma il fulco del discorso è questo:
> 
> ....Meat processing, such as curing and smoking, can result in formation of carcinogenic chemicals, including N-nitroso-compounds (NOC) and polycyclic aromatic hydrocarbons (PAH). Cooking improves the digestibility and palatability of meat, but can also produce known or suspected carcinogens, including heterocyclic aromatic amines (HAA) and PAH. High-temperature cooking by panfrying, grilling, or barbecuing generally produces the highest amounts of these chemicals....
> 
> Si sapeva già tutto.



Quasi quasi vado a leggermi anche io questo articolo. Quanto ho capito leggendo i vostri interventi, se una parte dell'effetto cancerogeno dipende dalla modalità di cottura (ad esempio, gli IPA), non si può escludere che tale procedura possa rendere dannosi anche altri alimenti, tipo una fetta di pollo alla griglia o il pesce alla brace, è corretto?


----------



## James Watson (27 Ottobre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Quasi quasi vado a leggermi anche io questo articolo. Quanto ho capito leggendo i vostri interventi, se una parte dell'effetto cancerogeno dipende dalla modalità di cottura (ad esempio, gli IPA), non si può escludere che tale procedura possa rendere dannosi anche altri alimenti, tipo una fetta di pollo alla griglia o il pesce alla brace, è corretto?



Da un punto di vista strettamente tecnico, di per se non è da escludere la tua ipotesi. Teniemo presente però, che nei casi da te prospettati, la contaminazione sarebbe sicuramente minore in quanto la carne bianca e il pesce soprattutto, in genere, richiedono tempi di cottura molto più brevi (in questo sicuramente potranno risponderti meglio gli esperti di bbq) e quindi sono esposti per un tempo minore ai "fumi" dannosi che si generano. Inoltre, le carni bianche e il pesce sono generalmente considerate più magre rispetto alle carni rosse, hanno un minor contenuto di grassi e quindi si ha una ridotta quantità (sempre rispetto alle carni rosse) di grassi che, colando, danno luogo alla formazione di fumi


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque mi aspettavo la reazione stizzita della gente..è dura cambiare abitudini secolari..
Io da vegetariano tendente vegano non condanno chi mangia carne/salumi (l'ho fatto per anni pure io) però credo sia assurdo che queste persone (che magri criminalizzano chi fuma) adesso non accettino risultati scientifici che testimoniano che questi alimenti fanno male...
Inoltre credo lo studio non sia orientato a dire alla gente di non mangiarne ma di non farne la base della dieta..
Una dieta "sana" (al di là del fatto che poi uno può vivere in modo pessimo e campare 100anni) non può poggiarsi sul consumo quotidiano di carne e affettati..ma è così per moltissima gente..
Anche bere qualche birra o del vino non fa male ma se uno ne beve un litro al giorno poi vediamo a 50 anni come sta messo..


----------



## Gekyn (27 Ottobre 2015)

Quindi ricapitolando: insaccati no perché sono cancerogeni, glutine no perché si incolla alle pareti intestinali e provoca intolleranza, mais no perché ogm, soja neppure perché ogm e aumenta gli estrogeni, carne rossa no perché cancerogena e aumenta i trigliceridi, pollo no perché pieno di ormoni e antibiotici, verdure no perché piene di pesticidi e diserbanti, frutta nemmeno perché non riesci a lavare i pesticidi inoltre stimola eccessivamente il colon irritabile, grassi no perché otturano le arterie, zuccheri no perché provocano diabete e fanno proliferare i batteri, pesce azzurro no perché il mare è inquinato, salmone no perché allevato in vasche piene di batteri, legumi no perché provocano gas e meteorismo, riso no perché stringe, nutella no perché contiene olio di palma, latte e latticini no perché provocano intolleranze e disturbi intestinali e da adulti non servono a calcificare, alcool no perché cancerogeno e provoca cirrosi, fumo no perché cancerogeno e invecchia la pelle, droghe leggere no, droghe pesanti nemmeno, acqua piovana no perché le piogge sono acide e l'aria no perché è inquinata.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi aspettavo la reazione stizzita della gente..è dura cambiare abitudini secolari..
> Io da vegetariano tendente vegano non condanno chi mangia carne/salumi (l'ho fatto per anni pure io) però credo sia assurdo che queste persone (che magri criminalizzano chi fuma) adesso non accettino risultati scientifici che testimoniano che questi alimenti fanno male...
> Inoltre credo lo studio non sia orientato a dire alla gente di non mangiarne ma di non farne la base della dieta..
> Una dieta "sana" (al di là del fatto che poi uno può vivere in modo pessimo e campare 100anni) non può poggiarsi sul consumo quotidiano di carne e affettati..ma è così per moltissima gente..
> Anche bere qualche birra o del vino non fa male ma se uno ne beve un litro al giorno poi vediamo a 50 anni come sta messo..



Mi dispiace che trovi assurdo il fatto che io non creda a questa ricerche.

Io mi baso sui fatti.

Mio nonno ha 6 fratelli, mia nonna 11, su 18 persone ne sono vive ancora 16, ed è tutta gente che ha patito la fame da bambini, vivendo in cascine e zone di montagna dove si viveva con poco.
Beh queste persone, quasi tutte mangiano carne e salami vari ogni santo giorno della loro vita da che io ho memoria, e cosi molte altre persone della mia zona, e non hanno nulla di specifico come malattie, o almeno nulla che vada oltre la soglia della normalità, anzi nei nostri paeselli la gente vive anche abbastanza a lungo mediamente.

Se poi tu credi ciecamente a STUDI FATTI IN AMERICA, dove la gente mangia carne di animali alimentati chissà dove e chissà come, e neppure una semplice bistecca, ma gente che parte a colazione mangiando pancetta, proseguendo con hamburger conservati chissà come, hot dog, porcherie varie.
Diamine, io a queste cose non credo, se tutti abboccano a queste cose, meglio cosi, ci saranno più bistecche per me.

L'uomo si è evoluto mangiando carne, anzi è stato forse fondamentale per essere diventati cosi come siamo, figurati se la selezione naturale non ci avesse fermato se non fossimo stati adatti a mangiare carne.

Ripeto, non è la bistecca 2-3 volte a settimana che ci fa male, ma la roba che usano per conservare affettati e porcherie varie, ma soprattutto QUELLO CHE MANGIANO GLI ANIMALI.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Ottobre 2015)

E' un bene che la popolazione americana abbia paura, vista la loro alimentazione scriteriata. Ma per tutti gli altri popoli, noi italiani in particolare, non c'è alcun tipo di rischio o allarme. Questi risultati non ci toccano minimamente perché sono sempre legati al quantitativo di carne che si assume. 
Nessuno è mai morto di cancro per aver mangiato saltuariamente carne rossa o insaccati.


----------



## Hammer (27 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' un bene che la popolazione americana abbia paura, vista la loro alimentazione scriteriata. Ma per tutti gli altri popoli, noi italiani in particolare, non c'è alcun tipo di rischio o allarme. Questi risultati non ci toccano minimamente *perché sono sempre legati al quantitativo di carne che si assume*.
> Nessuno è mai morto di cancro per aver mangiato saltuariamente carne rossa o insaccati.



È esattamente questo il punto. In primis si sta parlando di correlazione per le carni lavorate a causa dei composti che sono necessariamente inclusi nella carne per la conservazione e la lavorazione, non per le carni rosse in generale (in quel caso l'evidenza è "limitata" per l'essere umano)

Correlazione significa: è provato che mangiare tanta carne può portare al rischio di cancro. Ma "quanta" carne si deve mangiare per rischiare? La classificazione IARC non lo dice, lo studio sì: ho trovato in rete un'infografica utile tratta dal Cancer Research UK per charire evidenze e rischi

La dieta mediterranea ancora una volta l'ha spuntata...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ho dato una letta veloce a un articolo un po' sintentico in proposito, in realtà non è la carne in se a essere cancerogena, ma le varie schifezze che ci mettono dentro nel farla. Conservanti e sostanze varie.

C'è una differenza *enorme* tra il dire la carne è cancerogena, o lo schifo con cui fanno gli insaccati e derivati sono cancerogeni


----------



## wildfrank (28 Ottobre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando: insaccati no perché sono cancerogeni, glutine no perché si incolla alle pareti intestinali e provoca intolleranza, mais no perché ogm, soja neppure perché ogm e aumenta gli estrogeni, carne rossa no perché cancerogena e aumenta i trigliceridi, pollo no perché pieno di ormoni e antibiotici, verdure no perché piene di pesticidi e diserbanti, frutta nemmeno perché non riesci a lavare i pesticidi inoltre stimola eccessivamente il colon irritabile, grassi no perché otturano le arterie, zuccheri no perché provocano diabete e fanno proliferare i batteri, pesce azzurro no perché il mare è inquinato, salmone no perché allevato in vasche piene di batteri, legumi no perché provocano gas e meteorismo, riso no perché stringe, nutella no perché contiene olio di palma, latte e latticini no perché provocano intolleranze e disturbi intestinali e da adulti non servono a calcificare, alcool no perché cancerogeno e provoca cirrosi, fumo no perché cancerogeno e invecchia la pelle, droghe leggere no, droghe pesanti nemmeno, acqua piovana no perché le piogge sono acide e l'aria no perché è inquinata.



Riguardo al pesce puoi aggiungere: no perchè può contenere mercurio....


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La carne non è cancerogena. Vogliono farci mangiare erba e cavallette a tutti!
> 
> Se è diventata cancerogena lo è perchè bombardano gli animali di ormoni e antibiotici.
> 
> L' uomo mangia carne da quando esiste quasi, suvvia.





La lobby vegana è sempre all'attacco e si sta unendo a quella di chi produce insetti da alimentazione sui quali ,guarda caso ,proprio oggi c'è stato il via libera da parte della UE . Fra un po' diranno che è cancerogeno anche il latte materno e che gli scarafaggi sono abitualmente mangiati da secoli anche in Europa, mamma mia che mondo... .


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitolando: insaccati no perché sono cancerogeni, glutine no perché si incolla alle pareti intestinali e provoca intolleranza, mais no perché ogm, soja neppure perché ogm e aumenta gli estrogeni, carne rossa no perché cancerogena e aumenta i trigliceridi, pollo no perché pieno di ormoni e antibiotici, verdure no perché piene di pesticidi e diserbanti, frutta nemmeno perché non riesci a lavare i pesticidi inoltre stimola eccessivamente il colon irritabile, grassi no perché otturano le arterie, zuccheri no perché provocano diabete e fanno proliferare i batteri, pesce azzurro no perché il mare è inquinato, salmone no perché allevato in vasche piene di batteri, legumi no perché provocano gas e meteorismo, riso no perché stringe, nutella no perché contiene olio di palma, latte e latticini no perché provocano intolleranze e disturbi intestinali e da adulti non servono a calcificare, alcool no perché cancerogeno e provoca cirrosi, fumo no perché cancerogeno e invecchia la pelle, droghe leggere no, droghe pesanti nemmeno, acqua piovana no perché le piogge sono acide e l'aria no perché è inquinata.



     

In effetti ,se poi uno sta a guardare , non potrebbe manco respirare .


----------



## Efferosso (28 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> La lobby vegana è sempre all'attacco e si sta unendo a quella di chi produce insetti da alimentazione sui quali ,guarda caso ,proprio oggi c'è stato il via libera da parte della UE . Fra un po' diranno che è cancerogeno anche il latte materno e che gli scarafaggi sono abitualmente mangiati da secoli anche in Europa, mamma mia che mondo... .



Considerando che i vegani non mangiano insetti, la vedo dura.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (28 Ottobre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Considerando che i vegani non mangiano insetti, la vedo dura.



Si sta unendo nel senso che tutte e due , pur separatamente, conducono una lotta politico-lobbystica per convincere la gente a non continuare mangiar carne . Grazie comunque della precisazione .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Si sta unendo nel senso che tutte e due , pur separatamente, conducono una lotta politico-lobbystica per convincere la gente a non continuare mangiar carne . Grazie comunque della precisazione .



Si certo, perchè invece i produttori di carne, latte e le decine di multinazionali che lucrano su questi prodotti non hanno interessi a convincerti che latte e carne facciano bene per l'uomo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ma che bella scoperta ! Ci voleva qualcuno che me lo spiegasse , c' è un piccolo particolare però : che l 'uomo mangia carne da quando esiste e certi amminoacidi ( componenti delle proteine) essenziali per l 'uomo sono presenti solamente nella carne animale. 
Io due vegani li ho conosciuti e soprattutto visti da molto vicino : due ectoplasmi che faticavano a reggersi in piedi .
Aggiungo solo che poco tempo fa due genitori vegani hanno quasi ammazzato il proprio bambino costringendolo ad una dieta vegana .


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Ma che bella scoperta ! Ci voleva qualcuno che me lo spiegasse , c' è un piccolo particolare però : che l 'uomo mangia carne da quando esiste e certi amminoacidi ( componenti delle proteine) essenziali per l 'uomo sono presenti solamente nella carne animale.
> Io due vegani li ho conosciuti e soprattutto visti da molto vicino : due ectoplasmi che faticavano a reggersi in piedi .
> Aggiungo solo che poco tempo fa due genitori vegani hanno quasi ammazzato il proprio bambino costringendolo ad una dieta vegana .



Prima di parlare di amminoacidi e argomenti complessi come proteine magari informati prima di venire a dare lezioni. Hai detto delle inesattezze belle grosse, probabilmente prese con una googolata veloce dell'ultimo momento.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (30 Ottobre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Prima di parlare di amminoacidi e argomenti complessi come proteine magari informati prima di venire a dare lezioni. Hai detto delle inesattezze belle grosse, probabilmente prese con una googolata veloce dell'ultimo momento.



Ho studiato da autodidatta nutrizionismo e dietologia perchè ero obeso e sono riuscito a dimagrire 30 chili in tre mesi ,senza fottermi la salute e senza l'aiuto di qualche presunto luminare della dietologia, che con me hanno sempre fallito : non necessito di alcuna veloce googolata, tranquillo.Questo non vuol dire che mi credo infallibile ma non sono come qualcuno che crede di essere tale e che da subito dell 'ignorante ad altri, che manco conosce, per puro partito preso.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (30 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Ho studiato da autodidatta nutrizionismo e dietologia perchè ero obeso e sono riuscito a dimagrire 30 chili in tre mesi ,senza fottermi la salute e senza l'aiuto di qualche presunto luminare della dietologia, che con me hanno sempre fallito : non necessito di alcuna veloce googolata, tranquillo.Questo non vuol dire che mi credo infallibile ma non sono come qualcuno che crede di essere tale e che da subito dell 'ignorante ad altri, che manco conosce, per puro partito preso.



Ok, per la precisione non sono vegano quindi figurati quanto mi interessa difendere la categoria. 
Però, in quanto attento all'alimentazione so che la carne si può tranquillamente eliminare, senza avere carenze di nessun tipo o quasi. Basta informarsi.
Ovviamente bisogna seguire una dieta più bilanciata e conoscere quello che si mette nel piatto, ma anche con un'alimentazione 100% vegetale hai tutte le proteine e gli amminoacidi di cui il corpo ha bisogno (legumi + cereali integrali per esempio). 
Sentire "se non mangi carne ti mancano le proteine" appartiene a una visione un pò arcaica di alimentazione, una frase che avrò sentito centinaia di volte e priva di fondamento. 
Per i tuoi amici vegani ectoplasmi: quando si compie una scelta del genere non ci si può permettere di affidarsi al caso e dire "da oggi mangio solo verdure", perchè in questo caso ti trasformi davvero in un ectoplasma. Ormai puoi trovare decine di esempi di atleti che seguono un'alimentazione 100% vegetale, e sono tutt'altro che ectoplasmi.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (30 Ottobre 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Per i tuoi amici vegani ectoplasmi: quando si compie una scelta del genere non ci si può permettere di affidarsi al caso e dire "da oggi mangio solo verdure", perchè in questo caso ti trasformi davvero in un ectoplasma. Ormai puoi trovare decine di esempi di atleti che seguono un'alimentazione 100% vegetale, e sono tutt'altro che ectoplasmi.


 
Qua son d'accordo , però sul fatto che proteine e amminoacidi vegetali, da sole, rispondano perfettamente alle esigenze della fisiologia umana ,permettimi di avere qualche grosso dubbio. 
Tu stesso scrivi : "la carne si può tranquillamente eliminare, senza avere carenze di nessun tipo o quasi" .E' su 'sto quasi che casca l'asino .Quindi se qualche carenza , seppur piccola, si può avere, vuol dire che gli esseri umani che adottano questa dieta, o la grande maggioranza di questi , devono aspettarsi ,sul lungo periodo, di avere qualche problema.
So di studi indipendenti che dimostrerebbero che in realtà gli amminoacidi essenziali ,come categoria ,in realtà non esistono, ma prima di urlarlo ai quattro venti aspetterei ulteriori ed imparziali accertamenti.
Se così venisse appurato ,non avrei più nulla da obiettare .

Riguardo al fatto che pure il latte farebbe male poi , qui mi vien solo da ridere: fra un pò diranno che a far bene è l'alcol assunto in grandi quantità,ma ormai è partita la corsa a chi spara la *******ta più grossa .....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Qua son d'accordo , però sul fatto che proteine e amminoacidi vegetali, da sole, rispondano perfettamente alle esigenze della fisiologia umana ,permettimi di avere qualche grosso dubbio.
> Tu stesso scrivi : "la carne si può tranquillamente eliminare, senza avere carenze di nessun tipo o quasi" .E' su 'sto quasi che casca l'asino .Quindi se qualche carenza , seppur piccola, si può avere, vuol dire che gli esseri umani che adottano questa dieta, o la grande maggioranza di questi , devono aspettarsi ,sul lungo periodo, di avere qualche problema.
> So di studi indipendenti che dimostrerebbero che in realtà gli amminoacidi essenziali ,come categoria ,in realtà non esistono, ma prima di urlarlo ai quattro venti aspetterei ulteriori ed imparziali accertamenti.
> Se così venisse appurato ,non avrei più nulla da obiettare .
> ...



è provato che in natura anche la maggior parte delle specie vegetariane integrano di tanto in tanto la loro dieta con proteine animali, alcune lo fanno di proposito in periodi particolari come l'approssimarsi delle fasi di riproduzione, altri in maniera del tutto inconsapevole, leggevo per esempio che i grandi animali in Africa come elefanti o giraffe nel mangiare fogliame e cortecce ingurgitano anche discrete quantità di insetti.

Mentre per quel che riguarda il latte in grandi dosi non ci sono dubbi che faccia male, ma in questo caso non è nemmeno sorprendente,
nessun animale al di fuori dello svezzamento si nutre del latte della sua specie o di altre specie, e anche per noi è un alimento relativamente recente, essendo stato introdotto dopo l'acquisizione della pratica dell'allevamento che seppur molto probabilmente sia più antica dell'agricoltura in termini di storia dell'umanità si può considerare recente.

Non è un caso che i casi di allergia siano molto frequenti soprattutto nelle popolazione di origine non euroasiatica,
recenti studi hanno dimostrato anche la sua relazione con molte patologie autoimmuni,
ci sono buone probabilità che influisca molto nelle artriti e nelle fibromialgie, e recenti studi, nonostante il suo alto contenuto di calcio, lo metterebbero in relazione anche con l'osteoporosi.
Ma naturalmente in Italia l'industria del latte è molto radicata perciò si tende a minimizzare il problema nonostante le evidenze scientifiche.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Qua son d'accordo , però sul fatto che proteine e amminoacidi vegetali, da sole, rispondano perfettamente alle esigenze della fisiologia umana ,permettimi di avere qualche grosso dubbio.
> Tu stesso scrivi : "la carne si può tranquillamente eliminare, senza avere carenze di nessun tipo o quasi" .E' su 'sto quasi che casca l'asino .Quindi se qualche carenza , seppur piccola, si può avere, vuol dire che gli esseri umani che adottano questa dieta, o la grande maggioranza di questi , devono aspettarsi ,sul lungo periodo, di avere qualche problema.
> So di studi indipendenti che dimostrerebbero che in realtà gli amminoacidi essenziali ,come categoria ,in realtà non esistono, ma prima di urlarlo ai quattro venti aspetterei ulteriori ed imparziali accertamenti.
> Se così venisse appurato ,non avrei più nulla da obiettare .
> ...



è provato che in natura anche la maggior parte delle specie vegetariane integrano di tanto in tanto la loro dieta con proteine animali, alcune lo fanno di proposito in periodi particolari come l'approssimarsi delle fasi di riproduzione, altri in maniera del tutto inconsapevole, leggevo per esempio che i grandi animali in Africa come elefanti o giraffe nel mangiare fogliame e cortecce ingurgitano anche discrete quantità di insetti e lumache.

Mentre per quel che riguarda il latte in grandi dosi non ci sono dubbi che faccia male, ma in questo caso non è nemmeno sorprendente,
nessun animale al di fuori dello svezzamento si nutre del latte della sua specie o di altre specie, e anche per noi è un alimento relativamente recente, essendo stato introdotto dopo l'acquisizione della pratica dell'allevamento che seppur molto probabilmente sia più antica dell'agricoltura in termini di storia dell'umanità si può considerare recente.

Non è un caso che i casi di allergia siano molto frequenti soprattutto nelle popolazione di origine non euroasiatica,
recenti studi hanno dimostrato anche la sua relazione con molte patologie autoimmuni,
ci sono buone probabilità che influisca molto nelle artriti e nelle fibromialgie, e recenti studi, nonostante il suo alto contenuto di calcio, lo metterebbero in relazione anche con l'osteoporosi, in quanto contiene alcune sostanze che rendono difficoltoso il fissarsi del calcio nelle ossa.
Ma naturalmente in Italia l'industria del latte è molto radicata perciò si tende a minimizzare il problema nonostante le evidenze scientifiche.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è provato che in natura anche la maggior parte delle specie vegetariane integrano di tanto in tanto la loro dieta con proteine animali, alcune lo fanno di proposito in periodi particolari come l'approssimarsi delle fasi di riproduzione, altri in maniera del tutto inconsapevole, leggevo per esempio che i grandi animali in Africa come elefanti o giraffe nel mangiare fogliame e cortecce ingurgitano anche discrete quantità di insetti e lumache.
> 
> Mentre per quel che riguarda il latte in grandi dosi non ci sono dubbi che faccia male, ma in questo caso non è nemmeno sorprendente,
> nessun animale al di fuori dello svezzamento si nutre del latte della sua specie o di altre specie, e anche per noi è un alimento relativamente recente, essendo stato introdotto dopo l'acquisizione della pratica dell'allevamento che seppur molto probabilmente sia più antica dell'agricoltura in termini di storia dell'umanità si può considerare recente.
> ...



Quindi devo bandire anche il mio scodellone di latte la mattina?????????


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Ottobre 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Quindi devo bandire anche il mio scodellone di latte la mattina?????????



Io la mia tazza di latte al mattino la bevo da 50 anni, proprio come un bebè,
ma nel caso tu sviluppassi delle allergie, pruriti o disturbi intestinali il latte sarebbe tra i primi indagati


----------



## pazzomania (30 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io la mia tazza di latte al mattino la bevo da 50 anni, proprio come un bebè,
> ma nel caso tu sviluppassi delle allergie, pruriti o disturbi intestinali il latte sarebbe tra i primi indagati



Speriamo di no


----------

